# Serger question/help



## Goatguy

Ok, this might sounds a little silly... But yesterday I was looking through the classified section of the newspaper and come across an ad for a used serger for $35. I think to myself "A serger huh? I'ver heard people say it cuts the time in half for some sewing projects, and for only $35, I better get it" So I go over to the ladies house and look at it, its used and dusty, but I think it will clean up good, Plus it came with probably 100 cones of various colored thread, AND I got her to come down to $25 for the whole lot.

I figure for the price I couldn't go wrong.

but now I need some help, I dont' really know what a serger does, or how it helps save time apart from it does save time if you know how to use it. So could anyone give me a brief description of what a serger does and how it will help? Thanks everyone


----------



## CJ

I'm fairly new to serging myself, but it's an awesome tool... rather like adding a microwave oven to a kitchen.

A serger sews, finishes the seams, and cuts, all in one step. Look inside one of your shirts or jeans. See those seams that have thread wrapped over the seams? That's done with a serger.


----------



## AngieM2

a serger does the sewing (one or two stitching threads) with the overcasting the edge of the seam. It has a little knife blade at the front of the sewing area that cuts the seam allowance down to about 1/4 inch as the fabric passes it, then it does the stitch and overcast in one go.

Take a look at the inside of a manufactured woven garment, it will probably show this. 

Also, you can get sergers with differential feeds that will let you ease in one fabric to another (like armholes) or can do gathering - make ruffles.

The cones allow a lot of sewing before having to re-thread, as there is no bobbin thread to run out so often, just bottom looper threads.

Now, I'm a big chicken and waited to get a serger until I could get a used Babylock type that has easier threading, but there are lots of people that use the normal threading sergers a lot. Also, threading of these 'normal' sergers is in a set pattern and has to be followed or it will not sew right.

Angie


----------



## 5webbkids

Congrats on your AWESOME find! And welcome to sergers!
Can you let us know a little bit about what kind of serger it is; the brand and model? Whether it holds 3, 4 or maybe 5 cones? (You got a real deal, the thread it worth more than you gave for all of it!, ON sale it's about 2 dollars a cone!)
ABC's of Serging by Tammy Young and Lori Bottom is an older book, but it is a great reference for serging. I love it and refer to it often when trying something new, even though I have been serging for a decade.
Starting can be a bit daunting, but don't be too scared. I would change the needles, not unthread loopers if they are threaded, and just try it. If it's not cutting the fabric, you might have to change the cutter, but odds are if there was that much thread with it they are probably like new.
If you have trouble upon trouble remember it might be the machine, some of the less expensive ones are not easy to use, just less expensive.....check Pattern Review for reviews on your type of machine, they probably have it listed with some good and not so good things people have discovered about it.
Remember, if you run over a pin with the sewing machine it might break the needle and bend the pin, but if you run it over on the serger you might need a new blade and the timing reset, so use care when pinning. And it will go fast! LOL Lots of people are surprised by the machine's speed, don't let it frighten you.
Once you get it threaded you can "cheat" on the looper threading by bypassing the tensioning disks and knotting the new thread to the old thread and then feeding it through....the loopers are large and will hold much heavier thread, up to a light yarn, than sewing machines. 
Sergers are versatile and a joy to use, you will wonder soon how you got by without one!
Good luck and feel free to ask questions!


----------



## Goatguy

Thanks for all the help everyone, I love this website. haha. 

I was looking at the patternreview website and they don't review mine, but thats probably cause its too old. Its a Toyota 6600, it holds 4 cones and can be done with 3 too. I found the original reciept, and it was bought in 1989, so its 18 years old. haha

I had a bit of trouble wiht it at first, I kept breaking one of the threads, I finally found out that I had it threaded wrong and one of the threads was ovelapping another where it wasn't supposed to. It is working correctly now.

I gotta say, it is a PAIN to thread, that took forever, probably gets easier as you do it more though. I am still trying to figure out how all the tensioners work, I am only used to 2 tensioners, and when I look at the stitch on my sewing machine, I can immediatly figure out which thread is too loose or tight.

Again, thanks for the information, i appreciate it!


----------



## westbrook

Toyota is a great machine! 18 years old ... no big deal! I have an elna older then that and it runs great.

threading order.. upper looper, lower looper, right needle, left needle.

tensions... always start by adjusting the upper looper thread first.

to adjust tensions... 9 tightest, 0 loosest. When adjusting tensions, adjust in fractions of an inch. In other words, don't go from 3-4 but rather mentally divide it up into 1/8ths. 3-1/8, 3-1/4, because a fraction of a setting makes big differences in tension adjustments.

Something that will make a difference in serging is creating a sample notebook.

this will require you to have a form to write all of your tensions down on and then attaching a sample of that stitch onto the form.

I will send you links to a form and a lesson plan as well as information in your PM. this ought to get your started on mastering your machine.


----------



## Garnet

I almost never use the knife on my serger. I place the fabric edge so the serging will be done at the edge. 

Most of my clothing construction is done with a sewing machine. I serge the seam of single knits or interlock. Same for flannel pajamas or sweatshirt knits.

For pants, skirts, or jackets made of woven fabric, (where the seams are to be pressed open) I serge each piece before sewing the pieces together. 

It's a good idea to serge a sample of fabric to make sure the stitch settings and tensions are what you want. You might even want to practice on several samples of different fabrics to see what settings you want to use. 

When I got my first serger, I made a "recipe" file. Each index card had a small sample with the settings noted. 

If your serger has differential feed, you can gather ruffles and do lettuce edging.

Your serger probably has a rolled hem foot. There are special settings for this. Napkins can be finished with a rolled hem.

Sometimes I hem a tablecloth by serging the edge, pressing it under, and topstitching with the sewing machine.


----------



## westbrook

gosh, I use my knife in the engaged position for everything but a few special techniques, like flat lock, heirloom pintucks, when using monofilament to name a couple.

Since I need to remove the seam allowance I let the knife do it for me. I still press the seam to one side even though it is serged.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Speaking of a sample notebook, I have a loose leaf binder that has all the information of everything I make.

When I finish a garment or project, I tape a small sample of the fabric-about 1 1/2 inch square on a sheet. Next to it, I put the date, pattern number, what it is and size. Then I write down all the serger information and needles sizes of both the seger and my sewing machine. After that, I note any comments.

This really doesn't take a lot of room. I can usually put three or four projects on a single page.

This is so nice for when I want to make another garment of the same patterns and fabric type!


----------



## Lifelessons1

westbrook said:


> Toyota is a great machine! 18 years old ... no big deal! I have an elna older then that and it runs great.
> 
> threading order.. upper looper, lower looper, right needle, left needle.
> 
> tensions... always start by adjusting the upper looper thread first.
> 
> to adjust tensions... 9 tightest, 0 loosest. When adjusting tensions, adjust in fractions of an inch. In other words, don't go from 3-4 but rather mentally divide it up into 1/8ths. 3-1/8, 3-1/4, because a fraction of a setting makes big differences in tension adjustments.
> 
> Something that will make a difference in serging is creating a sample notebook.
> 
> this will require you to have a form to write all of your tensions down on and then attaching a sample of that stitch onto the form.
> 
> I will send you links to a form and a lesson plan as well as information in your PM. this ought to get your started on mastering your machine.


Hi, Can you sew on this machine without using the double needle. In other words can you sew like you do on a regular machine. I have a few questions and would appreciate it if you can answer them. What is the link you were speaking about. Does the upper go with right or left needle.


----------



## Norma Gertzman

Goatguy said:


> Ok, this might sounds a little silly... But yesterday I was looking through the classified section of the newspaper and come across an ad for a used serger for $35. I think to myself "A serger huh? I'ver heard people say it cuts the time in half for some sewing projects, and for only $35, I better get it" So I go over to the ladies house and look at it, its used and dusty, but I think it will clean up good, Plus it came with probably 100 cones of various colored thread, AND I got her to come down to $25 for the whole lot.
> 
> I figure for the price I couldn't go wrong.
> 
> but now I need some help, I dont' really know what a serger does, or how it helps save time apart from it does save time if you know how to use it. So could anyone give me a brief description of what a serger does and how it will help? Thanks everyone


I just joined this site. I have the Toyota Model 6600. I have the printed manual for it and the large threading form. If you do not have these and would like them, I would be happy to send them to you. Norma


----------



## Quanyin108

westbrook said:


> Toyota is a great machine! 18 years old ... no big deal! I have an elna older then that and it runs great.
> 
> threading order.. upper looper, lower looper, right needle, left needle.
> 
> tensions... always start by adjusting the upper looper thread first.
> 
> to adjust tensions... 9 tightest, 0 loosest. When adjusting tensions, adjust in fractions of an inch. In other words, don't go from 3-4 but rather mentally divide it up into 1/8ths. 3-1/8, 3-1/4, because a fraction of a setting makes big differences in tension adjustments.
> 
> Something that will make a difference in serging is creating a sample notebook.
> 
> this will require you to have a form to write all of your tensions down on and then attaching a sample of that stitch onto the form.
> 
> I will send you links to a form and a lesson plan as well as information in your PM. this ought to get your started on mastering your machine.





Norma Gertzman said:


> I just joined this site. I have the Toyota Model 6600. I have the printed manual for it and the large threading form. If you do not have these and would like them, I would be happy to send them to you. Norma


I just picked one up and I'd love to have the instructions for it. Thank you!


----------

